# How to freewheel a JD318 to push or pull it



## ClaudeH

Apparently there is something I need to figure out about pushing or pulling a JD 318 without damage. How do you set the transaxle to freewheel?


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum !
If you look in front of the seat,you'll see a knob that ,when turned to the right will release the pump. Turn it all the way in,and you can push/pull the tractor. DO NOT pull it faster than 5 mph !
Turn the knob to the left,all the way,to re-engage the hydraulics.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

On my 316, there is a lever inside the rear wheel well under the fender up against the frame that you pull out of a hole in the frame and move to the free wheel position and into another hole in the frame. The holes lock it in either position.You have to put it back to the other position to operate it. Hope this helps!


----------



## ClaudeH

Thanks, guys! I have pounds of manuals for my inherited tractor but I find it hard to locate specifics sometimes. I don't have the knob in front of the seat on my very late model 318, but I bet I have the arrangement in the wheel well. Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367

Yes, it being a late model,it probably has the lever-type . They changed it,I believe in '95 ? Mine is a 1984 317.


----------

